# Defecating near food bowl.



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

So, I have had Emily for a couple weeks now and she always poops near her food tray. At first I thought that I had just placed the food/water bowl where she had claimed as the doodoo corner, so I moved the dishes away from that spot and she pooped in the same spot until I cleaned her cage. Then it was right back to pooping near the food dish. Is she just being a weirdo? For now I have a small cookie sheet with paper towel under her food tray and it's dubbing as a litter pan.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I am not an expert BUT i do remember reading of another hedgie that kept pooping in the food, and someone had mentioned tha their hedgie was normal and that they all have little quirks about them


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

I've never actually found any fecal matter in the food itself. It's a few inches away from the food bowl. It's almost like she starts eating and decides she needs to "make some more room", so she moves over a bit and does her thing. She is such a silly little gal.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

haha i love that "make some room" They are poop machiences though


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Indeed they are. My nephew watched Emily for me when I had to go away for a weekend. He texted me asking why she pooped so much. He was worried he over fed her. Lol


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Awh thats adorable! I just went away for the weekend and my good friend was taking care of Preston while he was sick so she didnt enjoy the poops or the sassiness of a hedgehog but listening to her tell me about how he was over the weekend was so funny! She was so worried over everything, messaging me asking is this okay or is that okay is he okay? Came home he had made almost a full recovery and was happy


----------



## Havok (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good friend. xD And I'm glad to hear that Preston is feeling better, it's never good when they are sick.


----------



## sparkmanr (Aug 29, 2012)

My Milo does that almost daily and I move his food bowls all the time to try and get him to stop but he won't. I think its just one of his quirks that he has. I just pick it up when I see it.


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah Winston seems to poop alot when he first wakes up, i've noticed this from when i take him out to play at night. He is usually really good about going in his litter box area to poop and very rarely if at all will i find anything in the cage EXCEPT by the food - its almost a daily thing that i find some poop by the food bowl. I think he wakes up and is all "oh look NOMS! Nom nom nom nom - and taking myy morning poop - and nom nom nom" 

its still pretty easy to clean up - at least he has the good sense not to walk in it lol 

i agree it might just be something you have to live with


----------

